# Pheasant #1



## ~Maya's Mom~ (Oct 18, 2010)

I don't know a lick about Pheasant hunting but that sounded fantastic. I LOVE the picture !


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sounds like you all already have a great team  Congratulations !


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh it sounds just wonderful! we are so envious!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Swampcollie said:


> We had a good day at our retriever clubs' annual pheasant hunt. Our training group had different dogs out for the first time in over a decade. Maxi, my 12 year old, lost her hearing this summer and is retired. Old A.J. has retired to the couch now at 14 1/2. And Mike had to put Sadie down last fall after a decade of pheasant hunting. We have been spoiled over the years as Maxi and Sadie worked flawlessly together as a pair and could pick a field clean of birds.
> 
> 
> Our group had Angel a 1 year old pheasant rookie, Deke an experienced 9 year old SH and and Henry an 8 year MH who was also a rookie in the pheasant hunting department. We didn't know just how this was going to work out. It can be kind of a long day hunting pheasants if you can't keep the dogs in close, or if the intact males don't get along.
> ...


 
Fantastic report! What fun for you guys and the new team!
I just love pheasant hunting. We're just starting to see them come back in our area after several years of pretty much nothing. It's been pats and woodcock. Can't wait to something other than farm pheasant hunts! And pretty Angel looks very pleased with herself!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Soooo jealous! My guys are pheasant deprived right now with us tied to home for the bambinos.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Very exciting to read about your trip. My husband is hoping Sasha, our pup will be a great hunting dog. His dad Stoney is.. hoping they can hunt together sometime!
My hubby hasn't had a good hunting retriever since Max died 11 years ago. Selka hunted with him but his heart wasn't in it and Gunner, who he had great hopes for (obviously) is gunshy. : (


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Sounds like a great day. Our club has a pheasant hunt next weekend. It will be a little different...we have to order our birds! LOL. I got Gibbs two hens. We'll see how it goes, I have been bitten by the field bug. It's so much fun.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

What a bitter sweet day without the old guard.....sounds like the new kids might have what it takes.
We are hoping to wrap our heads around HRC started dog by spring. Upland hunting, I can't even image we could tackle that.
Angel looks great with her rooster.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sounds like the kids are doing a good job of filling some very large shoes. The picture is fantastic.


----------

